# Sizing question for Speedster



## ForkinGreat (Dec 16, 2008)

G'day Scott people,

My first post on the RBR.com forum and I'm going to ask a bunch of questions.

I'm thinking of buying an '09 Speedster S10. has anyone here got one?

My current ride is an old school australian-made steel custom: 58cm top & seat tubes. (23" square)

Guy in the LBS said I would probably take a size 54cm. That doesn't sound quite right to me, as the effective horizontal top tube length would work out to 54.5cm / 21.5 inches.

Any clues on how to size these bikes?

I am 178cm/ 5'10-11" & 105.6KG / 230lbs

Haven't measured inseam wearing bike shorts.

Also, would the stock wheels be ok for me, or should I think about upgrading to something a bit stronger?

I will be test riding the bike, just wanted to get some opinions from Scott owners first.

Cheers


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

sounds about right


----------

